# Feast Of Blades tickets go up for sale April 15



## Feast Of Blades

Feast Of Blades tickets, for all events, will be going up for sale on April 15th! 

This year expect events from 40K competitive,casual and narrative, Warmachine,infinity and magic the gathering! Plus all sorts of free events like Steve Jackson games and x-wing,among others!

We look forward to seeing you at Feast Of Blades

www.feastofblades.com


----------



## Boc

Might be beneficial to post here where this event is at to help draw interest


----------

